# Richmond, North Yorkshire



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Had a lovely walk above Richmond last week. During it, we passed a huge gravel car park with loos, no height barrier and definitely no signs for 'no overnight camping. Lovely spot, by the river Swale.

http://www.multimap.com/s/CW4g9cdg

Anyone enjoyed a stay here?


----------

